# Purina One Beyond



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Did anyone see that Purina is releasing a formula in Jan that is corn/wheat free?

It will be interesting to see if other grocery brands start to do so as well. I feel like this is at least a step in the right direction because they must be losing customers that are starting to become more educated about their pet's food. Why else would they release the new product?

Here's the website Dog Supplies
I couldn't find an ingredients list though.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Will still be crap I bet...


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Will still be crap I bet...


I'm sure. But at least it means that they are seeing declining sales and more people are starting to pay attention to their dogs food.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

If they're in the grocery store, anyway, they ought to just head to the meat aisles to feed their dog. 

I agree that Purina releasing a grain-free kibble might be a good sign. It's something, at the very least.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Yes i'm sure the ingredients will still be duddy, but at least they see the err of their ways!


----------



## pawsntails (May 31, 2010)

That will be interesting to see  I wonder if the vets will start selling it as another option? Since I know Purina is a vet brand


----------

